# CDN Netflix Entertainment Selections Compared



## BeyondTheNow (31 Jul 2018)

I don’t have issues with the quantity in and of itself of movies available on _Canadian_ Netflix. There are certainly many titles. What I have issue with is the quantity of quality movies available. 

In terms of TV shows, I have a few of my favourites (Ozark, Suits, Brooklyn Nine Nine, etc), but don’t watch enough to really determine whether I like the variety or not. There are ones I wish they’d add though, but haven’t gotten, or simply can’t obtain the rights I guess.



> ...It was one of the reasons many Netflix subscribers often "border-hopped" to use the U.S. service, a practice that Netflix has largely shut down in recent years.
> 
> But things have changed. According to data at the Unofficial Netflix Online Global Search (uNoGS) website, Netflix Canada now offers 5,500 movie and TV titles, just short of the 5,707 titles available in the U.S...




https://m.huffingtonpost.ca/2018/07/31/netflix-canada-vs-netflix-usa_a_23493095/


----------



## Navy_Wannabe (3 Aug 2018)

Who has Amazon Prime Video? Any opinion on titles they carry? I feel it's so limited, and would like to see some 4K titles too.


----------

